# Rotary Table



## Hawkeye (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm new to this forum, so I figured I'd hit the ground running with the current project. I finally found a gear with a suitable number of teeth (60), so I started on a really solid rotary table for milling on the curve. 

The first photo shows the gear that started it all and the left-hand acme screw that will drive it. The second shot is the table as it sits today. I'd like to add some slots to make fastening easier. I have dovetail cutters, but I'd prefer t-slots. Also shown are the 1 1/2 x 8 spindle plate to enable mounting all the lathe chucks, and the degree head scribed for 6 degrees/turn and divisions in tenths, with a vernier scale for hundredths of a degree.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 18, 2011)

Great job! ;D What is the base made out of? Looks like a solid chunk of steel. I was also woondering how big it is?

Paul


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 18, 2011)

The base is welded up from 1/2", 3/8" and 1/4" steel scrap. The ring of 1/2" steel shown in the bottom is the lower bushing and is a greased slip fit for the body of the gear. The table itself is 7 1/2" in diameter and started out as a pipe flange - hence the four 3/4" holes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 19, 2011)

If I was starting again, I'd make the two short, angled walls curved inward. Sections of pipe would work best. This would make more room to tighten the bolts holding the table to the mill. I might still do it.


----------



## Gerard (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello

I'm new on this forum. The rotary table looks good. When you go to my site you can find a lot of usual information. I have also build my own rotary table. This table can also used as a dividing head.

my site is http://home.scarlet.be/mini-draaien-frezen

Gerard


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 18, 2011)

Gerard,

Thanks for the link. You have some good information on your site. I'm just getting ready to convert my knurler to the low-strain style, so I'll be taking a good look at yours. It's always good to get a new source of ideas.

Mike


----------

